# Moving a car to Europe to be made simpler



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Moving a car to Europe to be made simpler



> British expats living in Europe face being able to import their cars more easily as the European Commission wants to ease car registration for citizens across EU.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds great but I doubt it will be a quick process, not quick enough for when I need it anyway but good news none the less.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

By the time Spain gets around to enacting any new rules, cars will be obsolete and we'll all be zooming around with jet packs on our backs.





MacRov said:


> Sounds great but I doubt it will be a quick process, not quick enough for when I need it anyway but good news none the less.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The Valencia Land Grab is considered illegal under EU but I dont think Spain took much notice of that until money started creeping into it


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They've been talking about a standard EU 'mot' for the last 10 years !! They're still talking.


----------

